# AVNRT Ablation



## jtuominen (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there--

What code do you use to account for ablation of A-V Node reentrant tachycardia?

93651 or 93650?


----------



## dpumford (Oct 20, 2009)

When our physician does a AV Node Ablation we code it 93650.  

Most often this patient will already have a pacemaker/ICD or will need one.


----------



## jtuominen (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there, thanks for the feedback,

93650 was my gut instinct too, but after talking with my physicians they related that to ablate AV node re-entrant tachycardia they are not ablating the AV Node, instead they are ablating the accessory nodal pathway directly adjacent to the AV node. Thinking that this was done to create heart block or to alter the AV node function, I asked them if this was in order to alter electrical conductivity through the AV node. They said no, it is only to alter the electral conduction of the atrium. So they insist upon billing 93651. In the past we billed 93651 only for ablation of SVT, so I was/still am hesitant to bill this when the only diagnosis I have is 427.89 for AVNRT. Anyone else gotten into this disucussion before? Are you still billing 93650?


----------



## rcosta (Oct 20, 2009)

93651 is correct but with dx 427.0 for AVNRET


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 20, 2009)

For what you describe, 93650 is the CPT that 3M takes me to.

As for the dx code, 427.89 is correct.


----------

